# Making short hair lay down....



## User67 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey ladies,
Especially with those with AA hair. I am loving my new short hair cut, the only real problem I have in that the hair on the very back of my head near the nape of the neck sticks out. I have tried gel & I wrap it every night. But, it still just wants to be stubborn & it won't lay down. I just got a relaxer & trim, so I know that's not the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

Have you tried a very strong hold pomade?  For what you need, that might work better than a gel.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

I put a bit of gel on my hair while it is wet and before I wrap it, then briush it down in the way I wear it...I swear by Dudley's conditioning gel it leaves it soft and it lays down nicely


----------



## User67 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I actually combined both suggestions & had good results! I wet down just the part that was being stubborn & then added some really strong extra strength gel & then smoothed it down with the back of my comb. It worked really well! I still need to invest in a really good strong pomade though.


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Hey ladies,
Especially with those with AA hair. I am loving my new short hair cut, the only real problem I have in that the hair on the very back of my head near the nape of the neck sticks out. I have tried gel & I wrap it every night. But, it still just wants to be stubborn & it won't lay down. I just got a relaxer & trim, so I know that's not the problem. Any suggestions?_

 







 I had a cowlick when I cut my hair.. the only thing that worked was RUB HER by TIgi.. it is literally like rubber.. lol


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 2, 2009)

you should try a  pomade that AA men use to get waves i use dax, just use a little though or i do exact what tish said with either gel or a little wrapping foam, love the cut!!!


----------

